# The Running Standards



## QuickSilver (22 May 2006)

I know this is an old topic, but I have some new questions. 

Firstly, I ran the 2.4km today in 10:29min but I had to slow down to a fast walk in the middle of it for about a minute to be able to catch my breath. Is this allowed or does it have to be a continous run no matter what?

Second, I just quit smoking so it's a little hard to run cardio right now, but I'm working at it. Do any of you know good progressive distances and times? I found 10K under 40 min... but I'd like to be able to build up to that but still allowing myself to breathe somewhat after I run. 

(If the first question has been answered before, my apologies, I did try and look for it though)


----------



## George Wallace (22 May 2006)

The time is the important factor; that and arriving alive.  If you needed the walk to catch your breath, and still made good time, you are doing fine.  I could say, that if you didn't take that 'breather' and passed out because of not doing so, you would not have made the time and perhaps would have become a fatality.  With more work on your running 'pace' you will be better able to control your breathing and not have to break into a walk.  Learn to Pace yourself.


----------



## ERIK2RCR (22 May 2006)

10.29 is a pretty decent time for the 2.4, and with more cardio, you won't need that breather. 10k in under 40 is respectable too. What will really help your running is a route with a couple steep up hill sections, your body learns to appreciate the level parts that much more, so they are easier


----------



## QuickSilver (22 May 2006)

Thanks for the tips guys... really appreciated.

My only worry right now is the step test, considering that after my run I had barely any breath and I was sweating pretty profusely. Will it be enough training for it if I'm able to run that entire 2.4K on a single run without stopping? I'm not sure about my heart rate or my blood pressure, but I do know that every time I've tested my heart rate after a demanding excersize it's pretty high. I hope running every morning will suffice, and I'll be able to pass the tests at my physical. 

Oh yeah... and the pushups   I just learned how to do it the military way, and I never knew that it's harder when your palms are under your shoulders rather than being more spread out (which is how I normally do it).


----------



## civvy3840 (22 May 2006)

haha, I know what you mean with the push-ups. But what I did was everytime I enter my room I'd do 5 push-ups, then the next week 10, then 15, etc... I can now do 30 without too much problem, but when I first started I could only just do 15. (That doesn't stop me worrying about the physical though)

For the running issue. You just have to pace yourself. Try going a bit slower, just a jogging pace. I run the 2.4 in 11:09, but I'm not out of breath, and could probably do it again right after. You just have to remember that even if it takes you 11:56 to do it you still passed. (I still recomend doing your best but there is no sense in injuring yourself)

good luck with the rest of your training!


----------



## QuickSilver (22 May 2006)

Hah! Thanks  

As of now... I can do 10 military style pushups (terrible I know  :-X) and my application has to be in by July 1st, which gives me a months time to get that number up to at least 19


----------



## civvy3840 (22 May 2006)

Don't worry about it...seriously do the push-ups everytime you enter your room. I know it sounds lame, but it works. Or atleast it did for me.


----------



## QuickSilver (22 May 2006)

I actually do them every time I get bored or distracted with my current work, or if I'm waiting for something to load on my computer  

Works out quite well, but I think I should give my muscles a rest so that they can have a chance to get stronger.


----------



## civvy3840 (23 May 2006)

That's a good idea. 

Giving your muscles a rest is always a good idea, but they also rest at night when you sleep. I'm no expert when it comes to this area but maybe someone else can help you out in this section. Just guessing here, but I'd think that as long as you get a good nights rest they will be ok for the next day.

By the way which unit are you joining?


----------



## QuickSilver (23 May 2006)

Well, muscles actually take 48 hours to fully heal. But I dont have 48 hours to give them all the time  

And I just ran the 2.4K without stopping this morning in 10:19min so I'm satisfied for now 

And I'm thinking of joining the 48th Highlanders or the Queen's Own Rifles of 32CBG, not sure which one yet.


----------



## civvy3840 (23 May 2006)

Live in Toronto eh?

I'm joining the Grey and Simcoe Foresters, so we will be in the same brigade. I turn 16 tommorow, and am doing my testing this summer, the next BMQ that my unit has spaces in will be in october, so we might end up on the same BMQ!

The only advice there is though for push-ups is just keep doing them. Granted sometimes you will need to take a rest however for the most part you gotta just stick with it and keep doing them. It becomes a pain in the rear eventually but in the end of the day it's something you have to do...like it or not. That being said I'm sure you'll do fine on your testing.


----------



## Hunter (23 May 2006)

QuickSilver said:
			
		

> My only worry right now is the step test, considering that after my run I had barely any breath and I was sweating pretty profusely. Will it be enough training for it if I'm able to run that entire 2.4K on a single run without stopping? I'm not sure about my heart rate or my blood pressure, but I do know that every time I've tested my heart rate after a demanding excersize it's pretty high. I hope running every morning will suffice, and I'll be able to pass the tests at my physical.
> 
> Oh yeah... and the pushups   I just learned how to do it the military way, and I never knew that it's harder when your palms are under your shoulders rather than being more spread out (which is how I normally do it).



Quicksilver I think given your time for the 2400 I think you should have no problem with the step test.  Remember specificity is the First Universal Principle of Training, so if you're worried about the step test, given it a go on the stairs in your house - up 2, down 2, repeat at a good pace for a few minutes.  I don't even remember how long the step test was but I found it pretty easy.  Try a couple of sets of this per day (for example 3 x 3 minutes), until you do the test.  You will have a training adaptation without even considering it to be training.

As far as the pushups goes - learn to love 'em bud.  Good luck with your application and (hopefully) welcome to the Big Green Family!


----------



## Jake (23 May 2006)

I wouldn't worry too much about the step test, you can do the 2.4 faster than I could when I took it (11:17) and I passed it. As for push ups, I put my feet on my bed (about 2.5 feet off the ground) and do them that way and increase how many reps you do each set by 5 each week and do lots of sets every second day. I've improved a lot by doing this, I could only do 25 regular push ups when I started and now I can do 60.


----------



## QuickSilver (23 May 2006)

Well as the saying goes on their pamphlets "Failure to prepare is preparing for failure"  ;D 

I guess I'll work at the pushups, though I don't know if the elevated pushups help that much because they seem to be too easy, rather than the harder military style. 

I've also done the step test (or something like it) before, except it was for my plyometric excersizes in order to get my muscle fibres strengthened. 



			
				civvy3840 said:
			
		

> Live in Toronto eh?
> 
> I'm joining the Grey and Simcoe Foresters, so we will be in the same brigade. I turn 16 tommorow, and am doing my testing this summer, the next BMQ that my unit has spaces in will be in october, so we might end up on the same BMQ!



The recruiter told me the deadline for the Fall BMQ courses is July 1st, so you might want to get a move on with that application  
You live in Etobicoke then? If you're going to join the Simcoe guys... I live pretty much downtown, around the st. clair west and bathurst area.


----------



## civvy3840 (23 May 2006)

No, I live in Midland Ontario, I'm joining B company (Based in Barrie).

That's strange, the recruiter I spoke with when I got my application said that I should be able to apply in august and still make the cut for october BMQ. I can't get my transcripts until mid July! Don't quote me on this but, I think that BMQ is divided into a certain amount of spaces per unit, because my unit is smaller than the 48th, and the QOR, there are still spaces available for the Grey and Simcoe guys. That is the only way this makes sense, unless you are right, and I have to wait until January!  :'(That would suck.


----------



## QuickSilver (23 May 2006)

Damn... if so, then I should hurry up with my application!


----------



## civvy3840 (24 May 2006)

QuickSilver said:
			
		

> Damn... if so, then I should hurry up with my application!



haha, I said don't quote me! I'm not sure if that is actually how stuff works, but that was how I thought it went. Maybe someone with more experience  could point us in the right direction? Someone like Kincanucks?

It wouldn't hurt to get thing moving faster, however make sure your prepared for the testing! You wouldn't want to apply then fail the physical because of the push-ups!


----------



## QuickSilver (24 May 2006)

Well I'm working at it...

So far my pushups are up at 12 and my 2.4K running time is at 10:17min


----------



## civvy3840 (24 May 2006)

That's good that you are improving in stuff so fast! Keep going for it, and I'm sure you'll be able to do more than enough for the physical.


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (24 May 2006)

G&SF eh?  Good luck.  I'm the Pl Comd for A Coy 1 Pl, was formerly Pl Comd for B Coy 4 Pl.  I look forward to training you.


----------



## civvy3840 (24 May 2006)

Canadian.Trucker said:
			
		

> G&SF eh?  Good luck.  I'm the Pl Comd for A Coy 1 Pl, was formerly Pl Comd for B Coy 4 Pl.  I look forward to training you.



haha, that's a wierd coincidence! So are you in Barrie now? Hopefully the testing will go well and I'll be able to be trained by you! ;D

Quicksilver, you might have seen this already but, http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/20897.0.html There are some good ideas in there.


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (24 May 2006)

No, I live in Wasaga Beach, parade in Owen Sound.  I am leaving for Gagetown on Friday for my course, and I'll be working in Meaford when I return in the Fall hopefully.


----------



## civvy3840 (24 May 2006)

Then I won't be seeing you until next summer. October BMQ is in toronto. But everything else will be in Meaford, as you probably know. Oh well, still looking forward to it! Goodluck on your course.


----------



## QuickSilver (24 May 2006)

So is it at CFB Borden? The Fall BMQ I mean...


----------



## civvy3840 (25 May 2006)

My recruiter told me that I get on a bus at the armouries and drive out to a base in Toronto...I'm not sure why it's not at Borden though.


----------



## QuickSilver (25 May 2006)

If so... and if I get accepted into the Fall training, we'll meet each other at BMQ


----------



## civvy3840 (25 May 2006)

QuickSilver said:
			
		

> If so... and if I get accepted into the Fall training, we'll meet each other at BMQ



That would be cool.  

I still gotta pass all of my stuff too though. How are you starting your process in june if your only 16 anyway? Did you get a letter of expectation or something? I tried to get one of those but my recruiter said that the only way I'd get one is if I was applying for co-op.


----------



## QuickSilver (25 May 2006)

Reserves is 16 minium... regular force is 1. So I'm in the clear.


----------



## civvy3840 (25 May 2006)

QuickSilver said:
			
		

> Reserves is 16 minium... regular force is 1. So I'm in the clear.



I know that. But you also need the transcripts from your school saying you've passed grade 10. Or are you turning 17?


----------



## QuickSilver (25 May 2006)

Yep, turning 17 in a few months.


----------



## civvy3840 (25 May 2006)

Ok so that explains it...your a year older then me. Anyway, it would still be really cool if we got on the same BMQ.


----------



## blacktriangle (1 Jun 2006)

What army.

Paracowboy- Cheers.


----------



## civvy3840 (1 Jun 2006)

have you started the process yet? What unit are you joining?


----------



## paracowboy (1 Jun 2006)

guys, come on. Why wouldn't you take these personal discussions to pm? They're not pertinent to the thread, they're not funny, and you're just telling your future instructors who you are, so they can use that against you even more.

NEVER arm the instructors! We can find enough ammo to belittle, terrorize, and generally annoy you without you giving us more, believe me.  

If you're going to hijack a thread, at least make it funny! That's the only way I managed to survive here at all. I'm a funny mofo! I amuse the heck out of myself.


----------



## civvy3840 (1 Jun 2006)

next time I hijack a thread I will try to make it funny! ;D


----------



## paracowboy (1 Jun 2006)

civvy3840 said:
			
		

> next time I hijack a thread I will try to make it funny! ;D


good man!


----------

